# Samsung Mod. CW 28C7HG Chassis KS3A



## joselaura (Oct 31, 2005)

Agradeceria ayuda.

Samsung Mod. CW 28C7HG Chassis KS3A 

Este TV tiene efecto cojin (fallo en correccion Este/Oeste). 

Eh encontrado en esta zona un condensador medio quemado que no puedo mas que leer 470 y abajo 400v no tengo el multiplicador.


----------



## joselaura (Nov 23, 2005)

bien encontre el condensador y el diagrama de este tv 
el condensador esra de 472 pico 

pero tengo la fuente mal regulada en +b 160 en vez de 135v 

tengo el diagrama por si alguien me quiere ayudar 
gracias


----------

